# Is it too early to discuss Chicago?



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'd like to go again. It would be fun.

The sooner we know when and where, the easier it is for us to find hotel rooms, and make other arrangements.

I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts about this fall.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

forsbergacct2000:

Never too early. I think at this point we can't count on Chuck Franke and I (personal opinion) would not be interested in having any thing to do with Chris Despos.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe we could at least get together for dinner or something.

I don't know Chicago well at all, so I will be dependent on others for organizing, etc.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Andy said:


> I think at this point we can't count on Chuck Franke and I (personal opinion) would not be interested in having any thing to do with Chris Despos.


Andy,

What's the story with Chris Despos? Maybe I'm behind on forum gossip but I've never heard any complaints about Despos (quite the opposite in fact) and have never read anything from him that wasn't polite and helpful.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah-- it this is a private dispute, shouldn't it stay private?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cantabrigian said:


> Andy,
> What's the story with Chris Despos? Maybe I'm behind on forum gossip but I've never heard any complaints about Despos (quite the opposite in fact) and have never read anything from him that wasn't polite and helpful.


I think his clients are very pleased with his work.



Concordia said:


> Yeah-- it this is a private dispute, shouldn't it stay private?


Maybe, but I'm a "direct" kind of guy, and I'm really disappointed in my relationship with him.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Maybe if tintin is still in town we can do a dinner repeat. :icon_smile_big: Sorry to hear you and Chris haven't worked things out, Andy. It'd be really great to get the gang together again- and hopefully add a few new faces!


----------



## JamesT (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, I would be interested in tagging along and I would be willing to help organize such a get-together. 

I have no idea why Andy doesn't like Mr. Despos - I think he is a great guy.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I know Mike would be happy to have us tour Oxxford again and Atailor mentioned another suit maker that might want to give us a tour.

That near the Holidays I would think vendors would be happy to participate.


----------



## JamesT (Oct 12, 2006)

I could give everyone a tour of the Jos. A Bank at which I am a part time employee :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JamesT said:


> I could give everyone a tour of the Jos. A Bank at which I am a part time employee :icon_smile_wink:.


JamesT:

I'm going to take your joke seriously! That might be fun! Especially if the management had a little discount for all of us. We maybe could do this after-hours. ???


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

when is this going to take place...I'm going to be spending some time out on the East coast this summer...I may be able to fly into Chicago for a few days...


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm in there for whatever date. 

But I am shocked with Andy's slam on Chris. I love his work. Hope you guys work out whatever the issue is.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not sure the event would be quite the same with either of you missing.

This is a shame.

I'm still hoping we are able to get something together.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm not sure the event would be quite the same with either of you missing.
> 
> This is a shame.
> 
> I'm still hoping we are able to get something together.


I have to agree- two of my favorite people. Hope they work it out.


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

I think it would be fantastic if we could go tour "Optimo" hat company in Chicago. People like Matt Deckard have always been wild about their product. To go and see it first hand would be great. 

Another one to see if we can get into is Horween. The infamous supplier of high end leather to companies like Alden. 

I didn't like living in Chicago ten years ago, but would jump at a chance to go and see the town with some fellow AAAC members.


----------



## JamesT (Oct 12, 2006)

Andy said:


> JamesT:
> 
> I'm going to take your joke seriously! That might be fun! Especially if the management had a little discount for all of us. We maybe could do this after-hours. ???


I suppose I could ask about it; I will let you know what happens...


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

hart schafner is here. we could do oxxford in the morning and harts in the afternoon. in this way everyone could understand the difference between fused and canvas. and actually see both of them being done. we could see production cutting and made to measure cutting in both places.


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 9, 2006)

*chicago dinner*

Would love to participate in another Chicago event. I attended the Oxxford tour, breakfast and then gave Andy and Malinda a ride to their hotel before departing. I missed the dinner that night.
I'm a little disturbed by the bad blood between Chris (I'm a client) and Andy, both of whom seem to be perfect gentlemen. Perhaps we can patch this up over a nice dinner.


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

*would like to attend chicago event, i am new*

hello,
i have been reading the forum for a while and finally joined up.

looks like you already had a great chicago event and get together.

my wife and i would like to attend another chicago event, if possible.

any idea when another event may be scheduled??
thanks,

jeff


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

So, what's the word on Chicago this year? Any ideas?


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I am up for another Chicago event. Someone pick a time and place. I really enjoyed the dinner as well as the Oxxford tour and the visit to Chris Despos.
I like both Andy and Chris and trust they can work out whatever the issue was.


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

*chicago is a great idea, when??*

regards,
jeff


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Well now its 2008. 

And why not make dinner black tie?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It would leave me out. I would love to come but financial resources are limited. I do not own black tie.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> It would leave me out. I would love to come but financial resources are limited. I do not own black tie.


forsbergacct2000:

None of us would mind if you wore a burgundy tie! :icon_smile_big: You'd look great!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Maybe not Black Tie ( as I don't want to carry a change of clothes) but a Chicago meet would be great!!! Any suggestions for dates?


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

My vote would be towards end of year (or in july) so I'd be home for it, but I suspect I'll just have to wait until 09 meet.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

Ping - anyone interested in this?


----------

